# Green Hair Algae ??? Help please



## Guttboy (Jul 19, 2003)

Hi everyone....

Tank is still doing well...have some spot algae on the glass...oh well just scrape that crap off!

My question is about hair algae. I have been getting alot on some of the slower growing plants and on some of the stems..Green very fine threads..not very long.

I have 18 ottos in the tank and they are chomping on leaves, glass, rocks, wood...but are not seeming to get the "hairs off" the other plants.

ANy suggestions on fish to get...do SAE's eat this....I have read all the posts in here just would like an up to date answer because I am a bit confused and the LFS wasnt sure. PS they also want 12.99 per SAE too so if thats the case then I want to be sure before purchase!

Cya soon

Mike


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Normally the Ottos will not do much for the hair algae. SAE, Amano shrimp and Rosy barbs are the best solution for hair algae. I know you have to pay a very high price for SAE so you might want to try some Rosy barbs.


----------



## Guttboy (Jul 19, 2003)

SAE's are not being shipped correctly to the LFS...the manager keeps trying to order them but he gets false ones instead. Will take a look at rosy barbs...just dont want them tearing the heck out of my plants..not sure if they do or not though.

thanks rex

Mike


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

They might develop a taste for some of the fine leaved stuff.


----------

